# pre-hungs



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

clampman said:


> Tom,
> 
> It sounds to me that you don't like crawling around the floor with a two foot level like the young guys do.



:thumbsup: You got it, Jim, - - been there, done that . . . :whistling


----------



## RISENRUN (Nov 7, 2006)

*Yep*

I prehang doors for a living. Well sort of..? We still do them one at a time with really no automated machinery. I will not prehung junk. I stay away from the cheap finger jointed jambs that net out around 1/2 or 5/8. I still do what I can to get a full 3/4 jamb. Masonite doors with mdf edges are total garbage. Warp and never hold screws. I specify hardwood edges on all my doors...Etc Etc..I have 2 lowes 1 home depot, 84s and abc.I'm a little guy who is still kicking along because I don't sell junk.


----------

